# Filipino master gathering



## tshadowchaser (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know any of the people listed below and I think the price is way to high  but I'm posting this because some of you might like to attend
====================================================== 

Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana proudly presents 
World Filipino Martial Arts 
Expo & Laban Laro 2004 
Kapisanan at Samahan ng mga Mandirigma
Gathering of the Philippine Martial Arts Warriors 

October 1st, 2nd, 3rd 2004

THE PALMS CASINO RESORT

October 1st, Friday
WFMA Masters Seminar (9am - 6:00pm)
Gathering of Warriors Banquet (7:00pm - 10:30pm)
Local Entertainment & Demonstrations

October 2nd, Saturday
WFMA Masters Seminar (9am - 6:00pm)
Gathering of Warriors Awards Banquet (7:00pm - 10:30pm)
Local Entertainment & Demonstrations

October 3rd, Sunday
Laban Laro! (9:00am - 5:00pm)
Luncheon! (1pm - 2:30pm, Sunday)




KAPISANAN AT SAMAHAN NG MGA MANDIRIGMA!
Gathering of the Philippine Martial Arts Warriors! 

Balintawak Arnis Escrima Cuentada System - Charlotte, NC
Grandmaster Bobby Taboada & Maestro Jorge V. Penafiel
Estalilla Kabaroan Eskrima- Fresno, CA
Grandmaster Ramiro Estalilla Jr
Senkotiros, Pallen's Martial Arts Association - San Leandro, CA
Professor Max M. Pallen
Manaois Systems International - Los Angeles, CA
Grandmaster Conrad Manaois & Guro Ariel F. Mosses
Sinkatan-Arnis Estrella - Ft. St. John, BC Canada
Ama Maestro Bernardo Fabia Salinas
Hufana Traditional Arnis International - Bellevue, WA
Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana
Lema Scientific Kali Arnis System - Mt Lake Terrace, WA
Maestro Elmer Ybanez
Kapisanang Mandirigma, Lameco SOG - Los Angeles, CA
Guro Dino Flores & Guro Hospecio Balani Jr
International Martial Arts and Boxing Academy - Seattle, WA
Guro Pedro Israel
Comjuka-Kali Systems - El Paso, TX
Tuhon Gaudiosa Ruby & Punong Guro Gary Ruby
Pambuan Arnis Tulisan Caballero - Ocoee, FL
Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan
Modern Arnis - Manila, Philippines
Senior Master Roland Dantes
Bakbakan International - Roseland, NJ & Manila, Philippines
Master Reynaldo S. Galang, Master Christopher Ricketts, Master 
Epifanio "Yuli" Romo Jr
Guro/Senior Ismael "Boy" Garcia & Guro John Jacobo
Arnis De Mano - San Diego, CA
Master Narrie Babao
Ocho Kantos Kali - Las Vegas, NV
Punong Guro Tito Jon Cuenca
Balintawak & Doce Pares - Las Vegas, NV
Master Ed Goco Galang
Boksing-Sikaran-Dumog-Arnis Ferrer School of Martial Arts - 
Saskatoon, Canada
Amang Guro Vic Ferrer 

World Filipino Martial Arts Laban Laro - Combative Arts Competition!
Highly anticipated Filipino Combative Arts Championships, Laban 
Laro, will bring much excitement


EVENT COST
http://www.21mainstreet.com/bmaa/wfmae_event_cost.asp
UPDATED 4/1/2004

SEMINAR/BANQUET PACKAGE
$325.00 PER PERSON
Pre-Registered before June 31, 2004
($375 After July 1st) 

2-Day Seminar (Friday/Saturday) 
2-Dinner Banquets (Friday/Saturday) 
1-Spectator Pass to Laban Laro 
(Sunday, Registered Seminar Participant Only - Non-Transferable) 
1-Laban Laro Luncheon (Sunday @ 1pm) 
Laban Laro Competitors MUST pay additional $50 pre-registered by 
3/31/04 
SEMINAR ONLY
$175.00 PER PERSON, PER DAY
Pre-Registered before June 31, 2004
($200 After July 1st) 

LABAN LARO PARTICIPANTS ONLY
$75.00 PER PERSON
Pre-Registered before June 31, 2004
($100 After July 1st)
Laban Laro Registrations will NOT be accepted AFTER September 15th
Fee includes both events 

BANQUET ONLY
$65.00 PER PERSON, PER DAY (Friday or Saturday)
Pre-Register by August 1, 2004
($75 per person, per day Registered AFTER August 1st) 

LABAN LARO SPECTATORS ONLY
$25.00 PER PERSON
Limited Seating - Early Registration Highly Recommended
(100 Reserved Seating Only) 

LABAN LARO LUNCHEON 
Sunday, 1 - 2:30pm
$30 PER PERSON
Payable at the "Registration Table" during the seminars (Friday, 
Saturday)


----------



## OULobo (Apr 13, 2004)

God, how I would love to go to this. The problem is that it is in Vegas. It's hard to justify missing the chance to meet Taboada, Estalilla, Galang, Ricketts, Romo, ect. all under the same roof.


----------

